# Do you prefer Eldrad or 2 Farseers?



## noahwood (Mar 12, 2009)

Given a build that would equal roughly the same points (say the two farseers each had doom and one was equipped with spirit stones and fortune), would you prefer taking the two independent farseers, or the one and only, magnificent Eldrad?


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

As always "it depends". Mostly on point size and what else is in my army. The more units I have, the more I would side with the two farseers for utility purposes. In 750-1000 pointish games, Eldrad is king.


----------



## Gunstar (Feb 25, 2009)

i take eldrad and a jetbike farseer- always. I never lose.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Eldrad - can't beat a 3+ invuln, especially when fortuned. Plus, he's waaaaaay cheaper than a similarly geared farseer and comes with a better save, better toughness, and an additional power.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eldrad and Bike Farseer. Expensive, but going to last longer than 2 Farseers, or jus Eldrad.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

neither, 1 cheap farseer and 1 cheap autarch, or just a single cheap farseer


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

would have to be eldrad, he's expensive. But still well worth it


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah Eldrad is a must take for tourney list with a second Farseer as well for me but for "friendly" I run two Farseers... though thinking of dropping 1 for an Avatar (Forge world of coarse) not sure about that as of yet.


----------



## Crane948 (Dec 8, 2008)

Eldrad IMO +3 invul yyyeeeesss also he has all the farseer powers so he can be used more flexibly and Divination is an awesome rule . Even more he always wounds on a +2 in combat.


----------



## J123 (Jan 23, 2009)

eldrad all the way 
can not beat the flexibly


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

As with all Eldar, depends entirely on the units around them. if you field a foot-slog Eldar army then Eldrad is a must IMO, he is just too damn useful. in a mixed force, Eldrad in a falcon/serpent can do the job, but with the amount of points you have to sink into making both parts of the army work you may not get him unless its a big battle.

in a pure mech army, ill always roll with 2 farseers on jetbikes- can cast 2 powers anyway, give them some warlocks and fortune and watch your opponent tear off his testicles in frustration at not being able to kill them. if Eldrad ever gets the option for a jetbike (highly unlikely) i may jsut collapse in orgasmic pleasure...:shok: it really is the only thing stopping me from taking him


----------



## kain350 (Mar 12, 2009)

i would go with eldrad because ultamitley he would be the better choice. i always choose eldrad because one he already come with all the upgrades. and the gear he has like the staff will always wound on a 2 up.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

"Hi, I'm Phil Kelly, and you're going to god damn take Eldrad in a tournament list."-Eldar Codex


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> "Hi, I'm Phil Kelly, and you're going to god damn take Eldrad in a tournament list."-Eldar Codex


bwhahahaha "...OR nob bikers!"


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Crimzzen said:


> bwhahahaha "...OR nob bikers!"


"Or I'll stick you with OTHER LESS SATISFACTORY, BUT STILL RAGINGLY COMPETITIVE, choices!"


----------

